# Backing up Apple Mail OS X



## waterthedog (Jun 20, 2004)

I use Apple Mail 1.1.1 and run it on an OS X. I'd like to back up my email and burn it to a CD. Is this possible with this application?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

waterthedog said:


> I use Apple Mail 1.1.1 and run it on an OS X. I'd like to back up my email and burn it to a CD. Is this possible with this application?


Yes. You probably also ought to back up the Address Book application while you're at it.

For Address Book files and folders, go to:
Root-Hard disk/Users/yourname/Library/Application Support/AddressBook

Copy the AddressBook folder to your CD.

For Mail files and folders, go to:
Root-Hard disk/Users/yourname/Library/Mail

Copy the Mail folder to your CD.

Burn the CD.

I'd suggest you copy the entire Users folder to a CD, if you've got room. That should get all of your data files, unless you've specified within an application that the documents are saved outside of the Users folder.

Houston


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmmm. More precise statement is, "That should get all of your data and application preference files with the following exceptions--those of which can be found at:

Root-Hard disk/Library/Application Support
Root-Hard disk/Library/Preferences

These files generally are more application specific than user specific. For example, these can include additional Norton AntiVirus files/folders, some Adobe files/folders, etc., rather than the Preferences on how you like Word to operate for you.

Martha


----------



## waterthedog (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

